# What makes a good pilot ?



## ark (29 Mar 2006)

I did a quick search on this topic but found nothing.

Stricly speaking about the flying aspect of a pilot career, what skills should someone posses to become a good pilot ?
I imagine there is a basic common set of skills/qualities (ex: good hand-eye coordination) that all pilots should possess but there might be some which are proper to each class of aircrafts (ie: a good fighter pilot may not necessarily make a good helo or multi pilot and vice versa ) ? 

Any input is more than welcome.


----------



## Zoomie (29 Mar 2006)

Good hands and feet are just the begining when it comes to the modern day military pilot.  You must also have a good memory and the ability to access vital information while utilizing those hands and feet.  Flying involves mental and physical prowness that cannot be let down at any time - even on autopilot! 

Communication skills are also  paramount - the old adage of "there is no I in TEAM" is true in the Airforce.  Pilots cannot be prima-dona's, we work with Navigators, other pilots and NCMs.  Others complain that we are too buddy-buddy with our NCMs - we all share the workload onboard and thus all have a stake in our own survival and the mission being accomplished.

A good student pilot learns early on to close his/her mouth and open eyes, ears and brain.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Mar 2006)

What makes a good pilot?

IMHO, as a PHC (Professional Human Cargo), it is some one who remembers that he/she is not alone in the aircraft and keeps everyone informed on what's going on (it's a two-way street- I have to remember to do the same).  My favourite pilots are the ones who, no matter how many years they have flown for, are never to proud to admit they made a mistake (and we all make mistakes).  The ones who scare the $hit out of me invariably try to hide their errors from the rest of the crew.


----------



## Inch (29 Mar 2006)

I'll echo what my esteemed Sea King colleague has said.   

Hands and feet are important, but I've always felt that's something you've got or you don't. You can refine it but you can't teach someone to have good hands and feet. 

For me, working with a crew was one of the most challenging parts of post-wings flying. In the training you do everything as a single pilot with the exception of instrument flying at Helo school (can't say for the other AFT courses since I didn't do them), even then your "competent" co-pilot/instructor will only be a monkey and do exactly what you tell him to do. To go from that into an aircraft with 4 integral crew members was a big change for me. Having a good air picture at sea is only possible if the TACCO tells you what's going on and where since our main tool for keeping an air picture (our eyes) are not all that useful when looking at nothing but blue ocean. You also now have 4 brains and 8 eyes to see and solve any problems or situations you may find yourself in such as emergencies. Communication is paramount in all this since you can't see what's going on in the back from the front and vice versa.

SKT, why aren't you mountain biking right now?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2006)

Inch said:
			
		

> I'll echo what my esteemed Sea King colleague has said.
> 
> Hands and feet are important, but I've always felt that's something you've got or you don't. You can refine it but you can't teach someone to have good hands and feet.
> 
> ...



Hey Mr.....thats not all people do i this part of the world you know  >


----------



## Inch (29 Mar 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Hey Mr.....thats not all people do i this part of the world you know  >



No, but it's what I do.


----------



## Bograt (29 Mar 2006)

I go to amatuer events at local Public Houses.


----------



## Emperor Jay (31 Mar 2006)

My dad was a tac helicopter pilot back in the day, slogging it as a logging pilot now.  In the A/F he burst a helium disk in his neck and another in his back... so I'd have to recommend having a really good back.


----------



## x-zipperhead (31 Mar 2006)

Good hands and feet, communication skills, memory, air picture etc is all important.  I think an absolute requirement is a really cool pair of sunglasses and a gimmick callsign ( nickname ) ;D


----------



## beenthere (1 Apr 2006)

Apart from the physical dexterity already mentioned I would say that taking a cautious approach to new situations and being able to consider "just how important is it ?" when confronted with something that gets in the way of completing a mission are a couple of qualities that make a good pilot. They can certainly go a long way in allowing a young pilot to become an old pilot.
In a crewed aircraft it sure helps to remember that the pilot is not alone and that there are others who can and should be called upon to add their particular expertise to the decision making process.  One of the best indicators of a good pilot is to hear him/her say :"OK folks, we have a situation here and I need your input".
That sort of thinking usually prevents a situation from becoming a problem.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Apr 2006)

Back in my SAR days, we had a pilot come to us from the fighter world who wouldn't speak. He just wasn't used to having a bus full of interested participants. As he developed the "team" mentality, however, it did create some interesting moments. 

Once, when changing altitude, rather than the preferred terminology of "in descent," he said "we're going down."  
My response was "SAR Techs leaving - - have a nice crash."  

Even though he was a Major, with bags of flying time, these 'little' things still required explanation. So yes....talking amongst the crew is a _good_ thing.


----------



## beenthere (1 Apr 2006)

On a Boxtop flight from Alert to Thule all was quiet on the intercom untill the pilot says "going down". Female loadmaster responds "gotta love that".

Of all the things that I miss about flying, I miss Tammy.


----------



## Strike (1 Apr 2006)

If you haven't noticed it yet, a good sense of humour is essential for ANY of the aircrew trades.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Apr 2006)

Doin a pilot trainer not too long ago...

Just about to land........

Pilot: "Oh shit"

we overshoot for the go........

Me : "Pilot, 4th.......dont ever say that again unless you mean it !!"

Pilot; "oh yeah, sorry, bad choice of words"


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Apr 2006)

> Pilot: "Oh crap"



It's instinct for me- at the sound of the words "oh $hit" over ICS, the seat rotates forward, the harness is locked and my EBS is in my mouth.  It is not a good choice of words to describe a casual error in the aircraft...


----------



## Inch (2 Apr 2006)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> It's instinct for me- at the sound of the words "oh $hit" over ICS, the seat rotates forward, the harness is locked and my EBS is in my mouth.  It is not a good choice of words to describe a casual error in the aircraft...



I thought you'd be sprung loaded for "Full Power Both".


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Apr 2006)

> I thought you'd be sprung loaded for "Full Power Both".



Yeah, that too.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Apr 2006)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> It's instinct for me- at the sound of the words "oh $hit" over ICS, the seat rotates forward, the harness is locked and my EBS is in my mouth.  It is not a good choice of words to describe a casual error in the aircraft...



Yes, SKT, $hit is more of a final, "this is going to hurt!" kind of a word...and definitely not to be used on crewed aircraft!

I'm more of a f*ck kinda guy -- as in...

[ICS - to tech in the left seat, not that he didn't also hear it himself] F*ck, #2 (engine) just ate itself!  That's nice!  
[Radio] "Ottawa tower, Panther 11 looking for an immediate landing to Delta (taxiway) and rolling the trucks, please.  I just lost an engine and I'm waiting for the fire light to come on."  ;D

Cheers,
Duey

On topic -- a combination of a capable, motivated, self-critical, analytical person who balances judgement against the challenges of an often unforgiving environment (aviation in general, military aviation particularly so)...and as Strike notes, a good sense of humour.   

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## SeaKingTacco (3 Apr 2006)

> On topic -- a combination of a capable, motivated, self-critical, analytical person who balances judgement against the challenges of an often unforgiving environment (aviation in general, military aviation particularly so)...and as Strike notes, a good sense of humour.



...and possessing a large wallet with which to buy his trusty navigator lots of tasty drinks  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (3 Apr 2006)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> ...and possessing a large wallet with which to buy his *trusty navigator * lots of tasty drinks  ;D


Now THERE'S a pair of words that seldom travel together   

Adding to the requirement 'wish list'....since there _may_ be the potential for ego issues with pilots, that this be tempered with some basic knowledge and common sense.

Example:
I was at CFC Toronto, sitting beside a LCol pilot, who was seriously baffled by the dolphins of a Cdr submariner...
Pilot: "I guess you fly navy aircraft, since ONLY pilots have the maple leaf on their wings."
- embarrassed silence everywhere - 
Me: "Uh...Submariner, Clearance Diver, SAR Tech, Flight Steward, Parachutist?"
Pilot: "Really? No....... Really!?"   :-\


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Apr 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Now THERE'S a pair of words that seldom travel together
> 
> Adding to the requirement 'wish list'....since there _may_ be the potential for ego issues with pilots, that this be tempered with some basic knowledge and common sense.
> 
> ...



JM, tel me that wasn't a Tactical Aviator that said that!  I can't imagine a TH LCol so out of it that they wouldn't know a submariner's insignia...

Must go now to check my investments to make sure I have enough spare coin to pay for some drinks for SKT next time we hook up...it's like "hush money" to keep the Nav-free status quo in Tac Hel alive and well!  ;D   "Hey, SKT...stay away from my aircraft...I bought you a drink last year, remember?"  

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## SeaKingTacco (3 Apr 2006)

Duey-



> "Hey, SKT...stay away from my aircraft...I bought you a drink last year, remember?"


You haven't bought me a drink since 2nd year, remember?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Apr 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> the Nav-free status



i envy you  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Apr 2006)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Duey-
> You haven't bought me a drink since 2nd year, remember?



But it appears to have worked!  Tac Hel hasn't had any Nav's since at least 2nd year!  ;D

Aesop081, I hear you...especially in that big party bus of yours -- you guys have what, 15-20 Nav's on the SGOD at any one time?  >

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Journeyman (3 Apr 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> JM, tel me that wasn't a Tactical Aviator that said that!



If I recall correctly, this particular person's flight hours were largely racked up in CT-142 Dash-8s.....with possibly some CC-130 Herc time.


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Apr 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, this particular person's flight hours were largely racked up in CT-142 Dash-8s.....with possibly some CC-130 Herc time.



Whew!  Then may I say...  :


 ;D


----------



## x-zipperhead (3 Apr 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> If you haven't noticed it yet, a good sense of humour is essential for ANY of the aircrew trades.



Too true.  Like I always say, if you can't take a joke........don't be one! ;D


----------

